# fla ec lic



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If I was in Florida, I would say"Thanks for the spam"


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Let me do it for you then

Thanks for the spam.​


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Im in Florida and have an EC license..... but I will not consider qualifing anyones company.......

is this spam????


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

Innovative said:


> Im in Florida and have an EC license..... but I will not consider qualifing anyones company.......
> 
> is this spam????


Tell us about the up and downside.


----------

